# A trailer featured on IMDb today.



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 26, 2012)

An upcoming horror film called Bad Kids Go To Hell that has music from my band (in the film but not in the trailer) as well as my solo electronic project is featured on IMDb today. There is a 12 second excerpt from the electronic track on the official trailer at :30

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1865573/

Here's the Youtube version of the trailer:


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

